# Table router circle jig



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all, I'm a little scared to put this in the forum because most of the guys here seem to be so knowledgable and I might get shot down in flames, also I dont have command of any drawing software so its only done in paint. The idea is that I have a sheet of MDF about 24 inch square on top of the router table with a hole for the router bit to come through and the centre pin for the work piece to rotate on is on a sliding bar that rides in a groove cut into the MDF. Adjustment to the size of the circle you are cutting is achieved by moving the centre pin the required distance away from the near edge of the cutter. With the workpiece on the pin you simply rotate the work piece as you slowly raise the bit. Don't cut all the way through though as this will result in a large bit of waste flying around. When you have cut 90% of the way through take the remainder off with a bandsaw and use a flush trim router to tidy up the finished edge.



Jiroma


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Good that you are having ideas, but this is not a good one. It seems impracticable to raise the bit as you are holding the work piece, not to mention the extra work of then cutting on the bandsaw and then flush trimming with the router.

Do it handheld with a circle jig. Much easier and far less work in my opinion.
Search this site or google with the term 'router circle jig' and you should come up with enough info.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jiroma said:


> Hi all, I'm a little scared to put this in the forum because most of the guys here seem to be so knowledgable and I might get shot down in flames, also I dont have command of any drawing software so its only done in paint. The idea is that I have a sheet of MDF about 24 inch square on top of the router table with a hole for the router bit to come through and the centre pin for the work piece to rotate on is on a sliding bar that rides in a groove cut into the MDF. Adjustment to the size of the circle you are cutting is achieved by moving the centre pin the required distance away from the near edge of the cutter. With the workpiece on the pin you simply rotate the work piece as you slowly raise the bit. Don't cut all the way through though as this will result in a large bit of waste flying around. When you have cut 90% of the way through take the remainder off with a bandsaw and use a flush trim router to tidy up the finished edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Jiroma


Hi Jim - Welcome to the forum
Don't worry about "shot down in flames", any criticisms offered here are strictly constructive.:yes4:
I do however agree with gav, holding the piece and raising the bit isn't the safest procedure in my opinion. The idea of an adjustable jig has merit though. I would probably precut the material on the table saw into squares, the sides of which are equal to the diameter of the circles you are making. Raise the bit to make a through cut, drop the square on the pivot pin and rotate anti-clockwise to make the cut. The only dust will/should be from the corners being removed.


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, spot on about cutting the square to the correct size before using the jig. I dont find any problem with raising the cutter 1mm at a time as you hold the piece in place. If you are concerned you could rig up a hold down that will keep the workpiece firmly held on to the pivot pin while you rotate it. I thought that the work involved in the other circle jigs was a bit much.
Thanks for the input.

Jiroma


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JIm

It works very well to cut cir. on the router table and what anyone may say it's a safe way to do it, I do it from time to time.. see below

But I will say it's best to have a lift on your router or a power lift like the one below but it's not a must have item and hand crank will do the job just fine.. 

You will see I used a brass guide in the table, it's to line up the jig dead on every time and with the two bolts the jig is locked in place..and you don't need to sq.up the stock you want to use for the cir. just drill a hole in the stock and it will do the job for you.. easy stuff and fun stuff on the router table.. 

***NOTE +++ if you have a tee track setup on your router check out how John N. set is up by using the tee track ,neat way to get the job done..he is a very sharp guy  see link below
But his has one small down fall it can't cut anything smaller than 10" cir but not with the one I came up with ( my setup you can cut a cir. from 1 1/2" to ~, just as long as jig board..)

John N. is the one that came up with the Power Lift that MLCS is now selling..
MLCS PowerLift™ Motorized Router Lift

Great way to make round picture frames and bowls..once you get the hang of it..you may say how can you make bowls, just cut out the rings and glue them up as high as you want them to be...then just chuck a round over bit in the table and put a profile on it..or like below
MLCS POWERLIFT and Daisy Pin Router Make A Bowl
+++++++++

Router Table Circle Cutting

=======



Jiroma said:


> Thanks guys, spot on about cutting the square to the correct size before using the jig. I dont find any problem with raising the cutter 1mm at a time as you hold the piece in place. If you are concerned you could rig up a hold down that will keep the workpiece firmly held on to the pivot pin while you rotate it. I thought that the work involved in the other circle jigs was a bit much.
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Jiroma


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm well pleased that I came up with this idea independantly and now find that there are others more experienced who have been using a similar set up. My router table is home made and my lift is the car jack variety but its a simple matter to give the handle a 1/2 turn to raise the bit a little bit at a time. Thanks for the links.

Jiroma


----------

